# Cheep car insurance for a 7 seater ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
I knw FF is great for all sorts , so just wondered ...........
Can anyone recommend a cheep insurance company for a 7 seater car , i'm just shopping around and the quotes i'm getting are stupid !!
Thanks
Freespirit


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive got a 8 seater and our quote was pretty good, we had ours with (YES CAR INSURANCE) i hope you find a good good quote


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

We use direct line for our Ford Galaxy.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We use Tesco for our Zafira 

x


----------

